# سؤال لخبرائنا : كيفية تصنيف الحديد والصلب باستخدام الشرارة



## ahmed alfaid (13 أبريل 2011)

حاولت بشتي الطرق تمييز الخامات و تحديد ال grade بتاعها عن طريق تمييز الشرارة باستخدام حجر التجليخ او الصاروخ (grinder) ولكني فشلت في مرة قعدت ساعة قدام الحجر عشان اعرف اميز شرارة ال C45 عن 42CrMo4 وللاسف فشلت وجدتها نفس الشكل تقريبا فكيف اميز ما هو مجهول مع العلم ان هذا يسبب اخطاء كثيرة لي في العمل فاحيانا ينسي العمال تلويين البار او البليت بعض القطع حتي نميزها وقد بحثت علي النت كثيرا ووجدت اشكال للشرارات ولكن لم تعطيني ما يكفي نرجو من اصحاب الخبرة افادتنا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف بدر (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للحديد هتلاقى شكل الشرارة برتقالى وكثافة الشرر كتيرة اوى وهتلاقى الشرر بيتطاير لمسافة متر و اكتر 

بالنسبة للصلب 
هتلاقى الشرر كثافتة قليلة ولون الشرر احمر ومسافتة ممكن توصل لمتر

بالنسبة للزهر 
هتلاقى الشرر مكتوم لونة غير متوهج وقصير جدا

م. عاطف بدر 
متخصص تطبيقات اعمال اللحام ومقاومات التآكل والتقسيه
شركة كاستولين ايوتيكتيك - فرع مصر 0106683908 

atef.badr @ castolin.com.eg


----------

